# Lump on neck?



## golden_daisy (Aug 10, 2010)

Tonight, I was petting Daisy (age 9.5 weeks) on the neck and noticed a ping-pong ball sized lump on her neck. This is the first time we've felt it. It feels "squishy" and is moveable. Is this just a fatty cyst? We'll be asking the vet about it when she goes in on 8/25 for her next check up, but just want ask about it here to find out what it could be.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That sounds pretty big for a young pup. I would call your vet before Daisies appointment to see if he want to see her earlier. Better safe than sorry. Please keep us posted what he says.


----------



## golden_daisy (Aug 10, 2010)

We're worried about that too....seems large for her size. I'll give the vet a call in the morning and see what they think.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

How long ago did she have her shots? Because sometimes they can get a lump where they had their shots administered.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm curious where exactly on the neck the bump is located. Maybe it is a sting, a bite from a littermate that is abscessed, it could be a vaccine reaction but highly improbable if not at the nape of the neck. 

Check out this thread to become familiar with the lymph nodes... A recent vaccine may have triggered a reaction ???
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=82392


----------



## golden_daisy (Aug 10, 2010)

First puppy shot was last week Wednesday. The lump is located on the scruff of her neck. Never thought about vaccine placement, but it was right in that area. We also are having a huge issue with mosquitos here in WI due to excess rain and humidity, they are AWFUL right now! That would be a big bug bite though!

Trying not to be a paranoid puppy mom!


----------

